# plowing accounts in Plymouth Ma



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have two driveways in Plymouth Ma. that i can not service anymore. Looking to give them to someone dependable. send pm

Thanks
Dave


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

Driveways taken 

Thanks for all the reponses

Dave


----------

